# Easy wheel extention bar for Brompton



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2020)

Jannie and I have both had our Bromptons for a while now. We ride them almost everywhere and do not need to wheel them about on the rack wheels very often. But even when we move them for storing them it is obvious that they lean away from the crank and are unstable.

I recently decided to buy some easy wheel extention bars off Amazon and should have done it ages ago as it makes a big difference to the stability. They take 5 minutes to fit. When you fit them you fit it so the extension bar is on the opposite side to the crank.



View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0842LLFRB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Jannie and I have both had our Bromptons for a while now. We ride them almost everywhere and do not need to wheel them about on the rack wheels very often. But even when we move them for storing them it is obvious that they lean away from the crank and are unstable.
> 
> I recently decided to buy some easy wheel extention bars off Amazon and should have done it ages ago as it makes a big difference to the stability. They take 5 minutes to fit. When you fit them you fit it so the extension bar is on the opposite side to the crank.
> 
> ...




Thanks Steve 👍
Just ordered one following your link. 
It's due to arrive in May, by which time I will have probably forgotten all about it 😁
But my birthday is in May so it will be a lovely surprise 🎂😉


----------



## jay clock (2 Apr 2020)

Cheers. Me too. Looking forward to it


----------



## roley poley (2 Apr 2020)

how do you find them in use ? Do they clip your heels on pedalling as they seem a lot larger than mine but am interested in a more balanced roll


----------



## sheddy (2 Apr 2020)

Does it come with complete with wheels ?


----------



## roley poley (2 Apr 2020)

sheddy said:


> Does it come with complete with wheels ?


the ad says it comes with two


----------



## u_i (2 Apr 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> We ride them almost everywhere and do not need to wheel them about on the rack wheels very often. But even when we move them for storing them it is obvious that they lean away from the crank and are unstable.
> 
> I recently decided to buy some easy wheel extention bars off Amazon and should have done it ages ago as it makes a big difference to the stability. They take 5 minutes to fit. When you fit them you fit it so the extension bar is on the opposite side to the crank.



While the topic came up on other occasions, since you mention maneuverability of a folded bike, I added my own lateral wheels to the rack, see the photo, which greatly enhance handling of the folded bike. One very common use for these wheels is in dropping down the bike into a car trunk and taking it out which can be largely done now with one hand.


----------



## roley poley (2 Apr 2020)

nice wouldn't have thought of that or the placement of the side rack sack and I like your double chain wheel with changer I operate on a kick and pick


----------



## Gunk (2 Apr 2020)

u_i said:


> While the topic came up on other occasions, since you mention maneuverability of a folded bike, I added my own lateral wheels to the rack, see the photo, which greatly enhance handling of the folded bike. One very common use for these wheels is in dropping down the bike into a car trunk and taking it out which can be largely done now with one hand.
> 
> View attachment 512135



That’s a neat solution


----------



## Gunk (2 Apr 2020)

A bit cheaper here if you want use your existing rollers, I think I’ll order one, the extra ground clearance will also help.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303404795529


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2020)

sheddy said:


> Does it come with complete with wheels ?


Yes it does. You can use the wheels it comes with or the wheels on the rack.


----------



## shingwell (3 Apr 2020)

I have something very similar or possibly the same (also bought via amazon) for my Nano-converted eBrompton. While it will stand on the standard easy wheels when folded, the extra weight of the motor in the front wheel makes it easy to knock over. The extending easy wheels fix this nicely, and do not impact the folded size. But I do have to keep an eye on them when wheeling around on the rack because occasionally they "self retract".


----------



## jay clock (2 May 2020)

mmm pissed off. Just got a PO notification that a package has arrived and I owe £12+. Must be this item


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 May 2020)

jay clock said:


> mmm pissed off. Just got a PO notification that a package has arrived and I owe £12+. Must be this item



Did you collect your package? 
I've just received a similar message, it's never been an issue when I've ordered similar items from Ebay, just wondered if its an Amazon thing?


----------



## jay clock (4 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Did you collect your package?
> I've just received a similar message, it's never been an issue when I've ordered similar items from Ebay, just wondered if its an Amazon thing?


I have complained and seller has asked to see the slip. I am sure Amazon has it covered in the Ts and Cs but I will see what I can do


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2020)

jay clock said:


> I have complained and seller has asked to see the slip. I am sure Amazon has it covered in the Ts and Cs but I will see what I can do


I complained too, the seller has refunded me £10 and I'm OK with that. 
When I went online to pay the Royal Mail I noticed that the charge is £4.12 Customs, £8.00 Royal Mail handling 😯
I've bought a few parts for my Brommie off Ebay sellers, including a Titanium seat post and never been hit with fees before. 
Maybe it's an Amazon thing.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 May 2020)

The stock rollers flayed my calves and Eazy wheels only just clear them. There's no way I would want them wider! YMMV depending on foot size, cleat position and girth of calves (I'm heavily right-footed and my right calf is visibly, freakishly bigger than the left).


----------



## Gunk (5 May 2020)

I’ve considered this modification, but firstly although they do feel slightly wobbly when folded (without a rack) it is stable and has never fallen over and secondly I am concerned about the clearance between the eazywheels and my heels.


----------



## shingwell (5 May 2020)

My extended Easy Wheels are not extended all the time, only when you want it ie. when the bike is folded. When riding they are the same as standard Easy Wheels, then when you fold the bike you "pull out" one of them and push it back in when unfolding.


----------



## shingwell (5 May 2020)

Some pics, retracted and extended:

Folded:





"Sitting":




Wish I'd cleaned my shoes now:


----------



## u_i (5 May 2020)

Could you post by any chance a photo of the mounted extender where its view is not obscured, by seatpost or suspension block? This would be to understand where the roller wheels end up compared to their original position. Thanks.


----------



## shingwell (5 May 2020)

It is 75mm from the centreline of the bike to the centreline of each wheel when retracted.


It is 150mm from the centreline of the bike to the centreline of the extended wheel.


----------



## Gunk (5 May 2020)

Is that the same width as standard or slightly wider?


----------



## shingwell (5 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Is that the same width as standard or slightly wider?


I included the ruler in the hope that someone else would measure standard ones, as I no longer have them fitted


----------



## roley poley (5 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> A bit cheaper here if you want use your existing rollers, I think I’ll order one, the extra ground clearance will also help.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303404795529


bought one of these .no heel tap.same measurements as shingwells.






easy fit doesn't look as whizzy as his .Thankyou for the tip .Sorry i dont know anything about standard or wider models


----------



## Gunk (5 May 2020)

I’m tempted again


----------



## rogerzilla (5 May 2020)

Standard Eazy wheels are 138mm outside to outside, not including the screw heads. The extendable ones are probably 160mm outside-outside when retracted, assuming the wheels are 10mm thick.


----------



## roley poley (5 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Standard Eazy wheels are 138mm outside to outside, not including the screw heads. The extendable ones are probably 160mm outside-outside when retracted, assuming the wheels are 10mm thick.


yes measured mine the same way as shingwell on center line of tread it is 160 on outside to outside


----------



## u_i (6 May 2020)

Thanks, @shingwell, for posting the photos. I have too much buildup in the rear for an extender. However, it looks that I can go half way, by just moving the drive side rollers, on the triangle and rack, outwards a bit permanently. My 'ears' have been strengthened by brazing in the past so I should be able to afford a tad higher torque on the drive side ear.


----------



## u_i (8 May 2020)

Inspired by the extender, I enhanced the stability of the folded bike by sticking the drive side wheel on the triangle by about 1cm. This is by how much the extender appears to move the wheel out, without even being extended. I also moved the wheel on the carrier by 0.5cm out to the drive side. This is not a solution for everyone, as the wheel moved farther out strains the tube that holds the bolt with the wheel. In my case the tube started detaching from the triangle in the past, as often happens with Bromptons, and I had the whole area reinforced by brazing. Also my pedal is pushed to the drive side more than normally, to accommodate extra chainrings. I.e., I have no danger of a heel stroke. Even, though, this is not for everyone, I thought I would post a photo as a possible inspiration for someone. The rolling of a folded bike is noticeably more stable now.


----------



## berlinonaut (8 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m tempted again


Take it with a grain of salt, because the usefulness of this accessory really depends from your bike and needs. It was originally invented in 2013 by a small business from Italy, Addingsolutions under the name Eazygoing and sold via their webshop in two versions: A stainless steel one at around 100€ and a lighter titanium one at around 140€ (if I remember correctly, maybe it was even 190€). It was basically their only product. They failed to get market traction and the Eazygoing kept being almost unknown, barely available and possibly barely sold.

Not too much later, already in 2014, probably only one year after Addinsolutions entering the market with their product, a taiwanese company, Bikefun, started to sell a 100% shameless aluminium clone of the product on their webpage. Shameless in the sense that they even frankly admitted on their webpage having copied the original. Quote:

*The concept were from www.addingsolutions.it/.
The cost of the bar was 96 EUR. BIKEfun found out that the product could be improved both on weight and price. After months of testing with our CNC factory partner, BIKEfun made our own product with better quality and with lower price.*

The aluminium version was sold around 100€, so not really cheaper. Addingsolutions silently went out of business in around spring 2016 while Bikefun kept selling it's copy.
The webpage of bikefun has since then changed massively from a small Brompton accessory shop to something bigger and somewhat different but they still do offer the product: https://goods.ruten.com.tw/item/show?21402187381940 (just that they no longer admit that they stole the product from someone else)

Only a couple of months ago a myriad of copies of that copy suddenly popped up on amazon and ebay for around 30€. Somebody seems to have recognized the bikefun thingy, copied it, scaled up a cheap production run and and is flooding the market with copied under different names with no relation to the original inventor. So what you buy today is a clone of a clone - a typical sad story of stealing other people's ideas.

I had been curious about this thingy already for a long time but failed to order the Addingsolutions one before they went out of business because it seemed interesting but not too important, the more at the relatively steep price of 100€ and w/o ever having seen one. In mid 2016 I was in Barcelona and stumbled upon the owner of a Brompton shop who had one fitted to his personal electrified Brompton to balance out the weight of the battery in the front bag better. He was also selling the Bikefun version in his shop and so after fiddeling around with it I bought one.

I put it on one of my Bromptons and while it clearly gave more side stability when rolling it quickly turned out that there are some massive downsides that for me overruled the advantages by far. I did a write-up in autumn 2016 including pics. The text part is in German but Google translate will probably be able to give you an idea of the content:
http://www.bromptonauten.de/phorum3/read.php?1,29861,29861#msg-29861

In short: On a Brompton w/o rack in day to day use the thing proved to be far more annoying than useful and as a consequence I removed it after a short while and it has been sitting in the parts repository for a long time since then. On a bike with rack the side stability when rolling is much less of an issue (though it still is to a degree) and I did not try it out there. Last winter I was tinkering with a Brompton project which had one of those mini-racks from Asia and mounted it onto this bike. In this combination it worked pretty well and was (in opposite to the situation on the L-Brompton) not in the way and not annoying. Clearly not necessary and in my eyes not worth the 100€ I paid for it but at least it worked and added a bit of a benefit (along with a bit of weight).

With the situation now where the thingy dropped in price to way less than a third of what I paid it may be of interest albeit not necessary - but only for a bike with a rack. And only if in the process of cloning the clone product they did not miss on build quality or construction details (both of which I don't know). Apart from the fact that I personally do not like the idea to buy from thieves of intellectual property (which in this special case is mildered by the fact that the original inventor has gone out of business already years ago and the product that has been cloned here has been a clone itself...).


----------



## Gunk (8 May 2020)

Thanks @berlinonaut really useful


----------



## rogerzilla (8 May 2020)

I tend to agree that unauthorised clones (where the original is still in patent*) are a Bad Thing. I'm less fussed when the original has bad flaws that the clone fixes.

*the Brompton design is years out of patent and their lawyers use copyright instead, so you can't make something that looks or folds like a Brompton, with a curved main tube and a wheel that tucks under it, etc. This may hold back development of the folding bike market for years to come.


----------



## berlinonaut (8 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I tend to agree that unauthorised clones (where the original is still in patent*) are a Bad Thing. I'm less fussed when the original has bad flaws that the clone fixes.


I doubt that the Addingsolutions guys filed a patent for the Eazygoing but I don't know. Still, a lot of thinking and innovation power went into this (and probably money as well) and it is obviously pretty unique. The Bikefun thing was looking like a 1:1 copy with no difference whatsoever apart from being made from Aluminium instead of steel and titanium. So they were basically offering the weight of the titanium version at the price of the steel version by a swap of materials and taking advantage of cheap labor cost in Asia instead of high labor cost in Italy (plus obviously saving close to 100% of development cost and R&D as they simply copied the finished product). I know one person who owns the original from Addingsolutions, he is happy with it and did not mention any flaws - so I'd assume the Bikefun one did not fix any but was a simple theft of other people's innovation.


rogerzilla said:


> *the Brompton design is years out of patent and their lawyers use copyright instead, so you can't make something that looks or folds like a Brompton, with a curved main tube and a wheel that tucks under it, etc. This may hold back development of the folding bike market for years to come.


Not really. Brompton tried to sue Dahon for their Brompton-clone Curl when it was shown at a bike fair in Europe in court and failed spectacularly. Folding under rear wheels are common and not a Brompton spciality, so no problem at all. What is protected to a degree is the overall shape and look as a design pattern as intellectual property as it creates the product and the brand. While the Curl seems to be different enough in the opinion of the court Brompton succeeded with this approach in the 2000s against companies selling direct clones labeled Merc, Flamingo and so on in Europe. The tragedy is that those clones are a direct outcome of the license contract that Brompton had from the early nineties to the early 2000s with an Asian company to scale up production and serve the Asian market. This company continued producing the bikes under their own name after the end of the contract and today you have a bunch of those under different brands and names, all manufactured and sold in Asia and the Pacific region. The problem with China is that they seem to have a totally different understanding of copyright, the system of justice is difficult and the whole thing is a bit of a Hydra - if you stop one manufacturer with a lot of effort and time involved five other ones will already have popped up in the meantime doing the same thing. A fight that you cannot win as a small European company.
Landrover did btw. use the same approach against the Chinese company Landwind who copied their Discovery model (and Landrover succeeded).
The Brompton clones are still widely available under different names, just that they desperately avoid to sell them in Europe. You can guess why...


----------



## roley poley (8 May 2020)

They are quite sturdy and stable for a push round a pan flat airport or station platform for a bit but you wont see me in a supermarket loading it up with shopping as some have suggested they can be used for and will always remove the front bag on folding as I feel the load is too much... NOT to be used in my opinion as in




my picture.... p.s .I have just rubbed a bit of proofide In the saddle and don't ride it at that angle will reset it later


----------



## rogerzilla (8 May 2020)

The word is that the Merc (a Brompton clone) is actually pretty good once you've addressed the slipping seatpost. Hard to find one for sale, as I think even s/h adverts are stamped out by Brompton's lawyers.


----------



## berlinonaut (8 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The word is that the Merc (a Brompton clone) is actually pretty good once you've addressed the slipping seatpost. Hard to find one for sale, as I think even s/h adverts are stamped out by Brompton's lawyers.


We are getting way OT here but maybe a last bit: I think there is a bit of rumor involved here. The Merc, being a direct derivate from Brompton's license to Neobike and the first generation of unlicensed copies, had an aluminium frame. For that reason some people claimed it would be lighter and many years ago one of the first light and beautiful Brompton customizations that got a bit of fame on the internet was made by a guy named "littlepixel" and based on a Merc frame which he choose because it was cheaper and possibly lighter. This may have added to the rumors. Personally I've never seen a Merc in reality but done some research about the clones a while ago and seen a couple of other clones. They are all based on the Brompton Mk2 design with the shorter frame, the old hinges (or using different hinges on some newer models) and a lot of simpler and cheaper parts. The Asian licensed Bromptons have been way cheaper than the British ones and this has been partly achieved by simplification and cheaper parts. So the unlicensed clones resulsting from this unfortunate Neobike episode are based on a now 30 year old state of the Brompton development that is outdated on the original for 20 years. To produce even cheaper the makers have taken a lot of shortcuts on their bikes, leading to useless braze-ons or questionable designs - a clear sign that they have no clue of what they are doing. A side by side comparison shows a lot of them. Plus at least some of the (licensed and unlicensed) clones are smaller as they are targeted at the Asian market (shorter seat post, shorter stem) and early models lack the braze-on for the carrier block.
While some owners swear by their clones a lot seem to face massive disappointment when it comes to quality, even before comparing with a genuine Brompton. There's always someone who can produce something a little bit cheaper and a little bit worse...

While the Merc may have been an interesting alternative to the MK2 (already with some downsides towards the original) 15 years ago with the main advantage of being cheaper todays Bromptons are probably way ahead.


----------



## shingwell (8 May 2020)

I too have an electrified Brompton (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/variation-on-a-nano-conversion.251868/). In my case it is the weight of the motor in the front wheel that unbalanced it a bit when folded (even more than it is normally ). It will stand up ok with normal Easy Wheels, but the extending wheel just makes it a bit more stable.

I went on holiday with it last year with fully loaded T-bag, it was fine being pushed around in "shopping trolly" mode, but you do need to keep an eye on the extended wheel because it can start to self-retract occasionally. It would be nice if it had a positive locking mechanism when extended, but it is usable as it is, and is quick and simple to use. Mostly I use it just to add stability when left folded, the bike fits fine in my Carradice bag with the wheel extended.


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

OK, back to the topic. I moaned at the seller who pretty rapidly refunded the £12.11 fees. It arrived today. Fitting in a minute

Looks nice quality. Not able to pull the slider out without fitting the wheels and then you realise you have to remove them to fit to bike.

Will update you!


----------



## roley poley (9 May 2020)

jay clock said:


> OK, back to the topic. I moaned at the seller who pretty rapidly refunded the £12.11 fees. It arrived today. Fitting in a minute
> 
> Looks nice quality. Not able to pull the slider out without fitting the wheels and then you realise you have to remove them to fit to bike.
> 
> Will update you!


yep couldn't tell which side extended and had to pull at each end with pliers to see which way it mounted and then begger me still fitted it wrong way


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

ok, i can't fit it. @roley poley how do you offer it up with the black serrated washers on the inside?


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

the black serrated washers need to be on the insides. I can't find a way to do it (and yes pic has extender wrong side!)


----------



## berlinonaut (9 May 2020)

jay clock said:


> (and yes pic has extender wrong side!)


eh - no! Extender goes to the chain-side (except you want for whatever reason something different than standard)


----------



## roley poley (9 May 2020)

jay clock said:


> ok, i can't fit it. @roley poley how do you offer it up with the black serrated washers on the inside?


I left em out mate couldn't get em in either put them in the rattly tin of usefull bits for the future .Seems I don't need em I even tried bashing the "cone"shape of them flat ,no go


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

holy shiite. I have it on with different washers but extender wrong side! AAARGH


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

OK, i give up. Got it fitted and test run round the hardwood floor, great. However when I fold the bike to put it away I cannot find any way to get the bike to stay stable as it usually does. The bike tips over, wobbles and one of the little wheels is off the ground. Unless someone has a suggestion I am back to old wheels! @roley poley @steveindenmark (thanks for all the help so far)


----------



## roley poley (9 May 2020)

jay clock said:


> OK, i give up. Got it fitted and test run round the hardwood floor, great. However when I fold the bike to put it away I cannot find any way to get the bike to stay stable as it usually does. The bike tips over, wobbles and one of the little wheels is off the ground. Unless someone has a suggestion I am back to old wheels! @roley poley @steveindenmark (thanks for all the help so far)


Are the axels on your eazy wheels straight and true as living on the corners they tend to get a bump that may put them out of kilter ?


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

there are no axles. Just a screw holding the (existing) wheels in. I have two aftermarket ones working fine. First pic below is the off balance bike when parked folded with the new kit fitted. Bike won't really even stand up

Could someone post a pic of theirs fitted with the bike fully unfolded?

Anyone else got my problem?


----------



## roley poley (9 May 2020)

Photos are hard but mine clears the frame



both sides


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

looks ver similar. My wheels (theirs) are a bit different. I will try again another day. Not a big issue for me as I rarely wheel round shops

Thanks for the helps


----------



## berlinonaut (9 May 2020)

jay clock said:


> Anyone else got my problem?
> View attachment 521051


You have to extend the axle in full fold to avoid tip-overs. At least w/o a rack. And yes, that's annoying and yes, your are not alone (I wrote about that in the post four years ago that I linked from here). It will become even more funny with a bag attached.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 May 2020)

Jannies wheels arrived today. My Bromptons on its way to Copenhagen to get fixed. I will fit them and take photos.


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

berlinonaut said:


> You have to extend the axle in full fold to avoid tip-overs. At least w/o a rack. And yes, that's annoying and yes, your are not alone (I wrote about that in the post four years ago that I linked from here). It will become even more funny with a bag attached.


I wheel it round folded once in a blue moon and no way can I be doing that


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2020)

I don’t quite understand what’s causing that, are you sure you have fitted it completely straight?


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Jannies wheels arrived today. My Bromptons on its way to Copenhagen to get fixed. I will fit them and take photos.
> View attachment 521126


Enjoy. Once you work out which side slides out (you have to put a wheel on to find out!) that bit goes on the chainring side. Good luck with getting the black washers to slot in, I gave up and used thinner ones. I will be interested to hear!


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I don’t quite understand what’s causing that, are you sure you have fitted it completely straight?


yes. i think the issue is that the new device moves the centres of the mini wheels upwards (when bike opened) and downward when closed making the whole thing wobble


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2020)

jay clock said:


> yes. i think the issue is that the new device moves the centres of the mini wheels upwards (when bike opened) and downward when closed making the whole thong wobble



So what’s fouling it when it’s opened and closed?


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2020)

no fouling. the issue is that if you fold the bike normally without this device (fully) and plonk on the floor the whole thing sits steady. Imagine the centres of the wheels (ie the mounting points) are 2.5cm ( a guess) from the floor with the original wheels on. When you mount the new bar the whole bike is tipped forward )imagine grabbing rear of saddle and lifting the reproof the folded bike a couple of cm and the original mounting points (into which the device is screwed) are now say 4cm from the floor. That seems to make the weight of the right hand side of the bike tip slightly, lifting the left wheel off the floor

When I have a mo I will try again and take better pics!


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2020)

Because at the normal height the front tyre steadies the bike when folded, that’s why you need to pull out the extension bar.

So a solution to problem which didn’t exist until the solution was fitted!


----------



## steveindenmark (9 May 2020)

jay clock said:


> Enjoy. Once you work out which side slides out (you have to put a wheel on to find out!) that bit goes on the chainring side. Good luck with getting the black washers to slot in, I gave up and used thinner ones. I will be interested to hear!


It took me about 2 minutes to do mine. No problem at all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> It took me about 2 minutes to do mine. No problem at all.



Same here, a 5 minute job, take the old wheels off, slot the black serrated washers inboard facing the frame and attach the new wheels. 
Stable, doesn't rock even with the bar unextended. 
M6L


----------



## berlinonaut (10 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Stable, doesn't rock even with the bar unextended.
> M6L
> View attachment 521216


Is this really fully folded (including the stem)?


----------



## jay clock (10 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Because at the normal height the front tyre steadies the bike when folded, that’s why you need to pull out the extension bar.
> 
> So a solution to problem which didn’t exist until the solution was fitted!


that reassures me. I am definitely not going to be using it then, as the benefits of using the device in Tesco once every two years will be offset by having to pull out the extender every time I fold the bike, and push it back in when I unfold


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2020)

berlinonaut said:


> Is this really fully folded (including the stem)?













Yes, fully folded.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2020)

Not sure what I did to get duplicate photos


----------



## fivelittlefish (18 May 2020)

I just fitted the bar and my old eazi wheels and it is so much more stable. I don't have a rack or mudguards.


----------

